# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Frozen shoulder vragenlijst

## nikkie0406

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben een 2e jaars fysiotherapiestudente op Hogeschool Leiden. Wij zijn op dit moment bezig met een project en voor dit project moeten wij een preventieprogramma opstellen voor patienten met een frozen shoulder. Hiervoor hebben wij een vragenlijst opgesteld en uit de antwoorden halen wij de deelonderwerpen waar we ons programma op gaan richten. Het is dus van groot belang dat deze vragenlijst naar waarheid wordt ingevuld.
Deze vragenlijst kan ik niet als bijlage bij dit bericht toevoegen maar ik zou het heel fijn vinden als U mij een email stuurt als U bereid bent deze vragenlijst voor ons in te vullen. 
Bij voorbaat dank,
Nikkie de Haan
Email: [email protected]

----------

